# Butter Lettuce



## webskipper (Jan 3, 2010)

Is Butter Lettuce any good? It is sold with the roots intact at my grocery store (commissary).

I thought it might be a good option so that the bunch could be potted or planted and regrown after it is grazed over.


----------



## purpod (Jan 3, 2010)

Greetings Skipper ~

It's always been my contention that the greener the better, as far as lettuces and such go for nutrients ~ I've actually gotten one of those roots-intact lettuces once & honestly, it did not last any longer than the spring mix I get at the local grocery stores...

Hope that helps (& if I understand correctly, commissary = serviceman, so Thank You very much from my family to you & yours!)

Blessings, Purpod


----------



## webskipper (Jan 3, 2010)

I did not even price out the Butter Lettuce. So Spring Mix is a packaged salad or seed mix?

Thanks for the thanks.


----------



## purpod (Jan 3, 2010)

Greetings once again, Skipper ~

"Spring Mix" is a pre-packed mix & can be gotten either with or without spinach added (I usually avoid the ones with spinach as it seems there is more of that than the various lettuces & greens). It can be bought either in a bag at the local markets (Like Ralphs, Vons, Albertsons, etc..) or in a larger clear plastic bin, altho I have found that when the bag is put into one of their bins, it gives almost the same amount of food for less than half the cost. 

One other thing I've found is that there is a brand called "Organics" & that one never lasts even long enuf for my 3 Leopards to eat it all, so I stay away from that one (Sometimes the 'date of freshness' stamped on the packaging will say there is a week, but it gets mushy and disgusting within just a few days)

You can get seed specifically for tortoises on various websites, and my Leopards love it when it is first sprouting, but wont eat the grasses after they have grown more than 2"... not sure why, perhaps they just like the more tender sprigs, who knows? lol.

Anyways, it was my pleasure ~ surely all who are in our military services should be hailed & thanked..
Be Well,
Purpod


----------



## terryo (Jan 3, 2010)

The summer before last I planted butter lettuce in Pio's enclosure, and he took a few bites, and that was it. He mostly ate all the little sprouts from the spring mix seeds, and used the butter lettuce to sit under. I get lots of herbs with the roots still on, in my grocery store, and I do plant them in the summer. If you water them a lot, they will get established and grow. 
And many thanks to you and all the servicemen, from my family to yours. God bless all of you, and your families too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2010)

Mostly when we talk about Spring Mix, we are talking about a package of already grown baby greens from the grocery store. You can buy seeds too called Spring Mix, but that's not usually what we are talking about.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Butter, Boston and Bibb lettuces are nutritionally the same thing. They run 13 calories for 100gr of food, have 35mg of calcium and 33 of phosphorous for a Ca: P that is nearly 1:1. They are OK in vit. A and K, but a bit low in the others, and are also low in other minerals. (http://www.elook.org/nutrition/vegetables/2514.html)

In other words- this is not a lot better than Iceberg lettuce- although the roots may add something, any high-moisture food helps with hydration, and some people use low-nutrient foods on light feeding days to maintain weight.

When I look for 'Spring Mix' or other packaged greens, I generally go for the mixes with the most arugula, rugula, escarole and endive I can get (as well as very curly lettuces). That helps out the Ca: P ratio, which otherwise tends to hover around 1:1- easily correctable with just a pinch of calcium powder, but if I can get a higher calcium mix at the same price, I do.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 3, 2010)

dont know if you have any around where you live , but at my local stater brothers, they have this brand of packaged escarole,raddichio, and curly endive.
Its packaged by R e a d y p a c & called "Santa Barbara"
As for butter lettuce,ive never used it!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 4, 2010)

I was under the impression that butter lettuce was a little bitter.


----------



## bettinge (Jan 7, 2010)

Madkins007, can you comment on Arugula! Is this good stuff? I see it in the store but have not bought it because I don't see it on any/many of the "Good Food Lists"


----------

